# grizzly 10" jointer reviews



## scot herries (May 9, 2009)

does anyone own a grizzly 10" jointer? This machine looks to be similar to the one offered by oliver. the price is great with free shipping, but i can find no reviews of this machine. thanks, scot.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*jointer*

What jointer were you talking about? A model number would be great. I currently own a 12" jointer by grizzly and its awesome. The best machine i ever purchased. Grizzly model G0480 is a 10" model but cost the same as mine, plus you get 2 extra inches. Best bang for the buck, period!





scot herries said:


> does anyone own a grizzly 10" jointer? This machine looks to be similar to the one offered by oliver. the price is great with free shipping, but i can find no reviews of this machine. thanks, scot.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

i've yet to hear anything really bad about anything Grizzly makes. I have heard some grumblings lately about some things being on pretty long backorder though


----------



## scot herries (May 9, 2009)

*jointer jabber*

sorry for not including model numbers. the 10" jointer I was talking about is the 0455[non spiral cutterhead] the thing that is interesting is the weight, at over 1000 lbs. I have also considered the 8" 0490, and the 12" 0609. these machines seem to modeled after older SCMI machines. I have been using a powermatic fs 305, 12" jointer for years, but will soon be losing use of this machine. I think the fs 305 was made in Italy by SCMI, but could be wrong. I am trying to justify the extra money for a 12" model, and the extra space it will take up, and was thinking the 10" might be a good compromise. { I have been watching for a used 12" jointer, but most are three phase or too far from me in Montana}


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

I recently sold my 6" parallelogram and got the 8" G0490 with the 4 blade cutter head. I had the Byrd shelix on my 6" and I loved it. I get lots of tear out now with the 4 blade. During the tent sale I will be buying the shelix spiral cutter head for my 0490. I love it and it performs great. I needed the 8" to flatten out some twisted boards that were over 6" wide for a table top. Grizzly prices are right on and the free shipping is a bargain if you don't live near one of the Grizzly retailers. My next purchase will be the G1066Z dual drum sander, hopefully during the tent sale also. I will be the first one in line after spending the night there with a campstove and a coffee pot and a box of donuts.


----------

